# What's that banging?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

My apprentice was installing a toilet on the other side of the wall from where I was installing a water heater. We both noticed the homeowner, a man in his 90s, come downstairs and retrieve a toolbox and return upstairs. Didn't think anything of it really. He could've been doing anything; changing a light bulb, fixing a chair, etc. after a few minutes, I started hearing this banging and the the distinct sound of an electric drill and I thought "what the heck is he doing over there(apprentice)". Apprentice then walks in and says "why are making so much noise?" We looked at each other, concerned, and then went upstairs. When I saw the man, coming toward the stairs I said, conversationally, "workin on something back there?" He said "yeah and I might need you to help me finish it."

He tried to 'help' by removing the 1225 from his standard moen T/Sh valve. He never even mentioned that this was something he wanted done. 

It was tragic. But I was able to get the whole thing out after about 30 minutes of cutting and tugging and sweating and cursing. 

This is what I walked in to.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Fun!!! I'm so thankful when the center stem comes out. Makes you wonder why they don't have a slide hammer for it.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I would imagine that a slide hammer would only speed up the disconnecting of the shaft from the rest of the cartridge. He certainly didn't do anyone any favors, did he? I have had moderate luck using an easy out (nipple extractor). Mine are round fluted ones, but I imagine that the square type might work. IIRC, the 3/4" one worked. 1/2" bottomed out in the valve body without grabbing the cartridge sleeve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Once the shaft is out the cursing is over. The puller is made for that my friend. You use the button end.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

There's a little retainer ring you can pry out if you break the ears off the cartridge to pull out the stem.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> Once the shaft is out the cursing is over. The puller is made for that my friend. You use the button end.



Yeah, but then you are at the point of no return. I like to hedge my bet a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Red knows the struggle is over when the shafts out.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I never struggle with a 1225 anymore. Even if the core pulls out, I have a method of extracting the sleeve that never fails and doesn't utilize that stupid TEE handle thing. 

And what's funny, this one was a newer plastic one that would've been so easy to pull had he just asked.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> I never struggle with a 1225 anymore. Even if the core pulls out, I have a method of extracting the sleeve that never fails and doesn't utilize that stupid TEE handle thing. And what's funny, this one was a newer plastic one that would've been so easy to pull had he just asked.


Definitely not a folding plumber here


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Has anyone ever found out what happened to RJ?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Has anyone ever found out what happened to RJ?


No idea. I've messaged him on fb. But no response, but he's active on there.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I miss his humor


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> I never struggle with a 1225 anymore. Even if the core pulls out, I have a method of extracting the sleeve that never fails and doesn't utilize that stupid TEE handle thing.


And that method is...


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Has anyone ever found out what happened to RJ?



What about biz?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> What about biz?


 you know I haven't seen him on here for awhile.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I use this if the 1225 gets ornery 

http://www.amazon.com/LASCO-13-2122-Puller-Tool-Cartridges/dp/B00ITPIBYK


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I use this extractor


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh. Those look cool. We use a piece of threaded rod as a stop and a 1/2"(?) tap. As you screw the tap into the brass it bottoms out on the rod and pulls out.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Oh. Those look cool. We use a piece of threaded rod as a stop and a 1/2"(?) tap. As you screw the tap into the brass it bottoms out on the rod and pulls out.



That's what I use. Except I use a insinkerator bolt. I have a 100% success rate with moen1225 removal.


----------

